

How to completely, utterly destroy an employee's work life - ilamont
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/on-leadership/how-to-completely-utterly-destroy-an-employees-work-life/2012/03/05/gIQAxU3iuR_story.html?tid=pm_pop

======
ExpiredLink
> People want to make a valuable contribution, and feel great when they make
> progress toward doing so. [...] Many leaders, from team managers to CEOs,
> are already surprisingly expert at smothering employee engagement.

It's amazing to me to what extent superiors waste their subaltern's time. This
can hardly be over-estimated. Of course, it's a demonstration of power
(besides incompetency).

